# some more of our dogs



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Wills at Crufts







Babytashi with Marcus







Kaya and Shocka


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh tashi they are gorgoeus,,,,,,,and your daughter is very pretty,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> oh tashi they are gorgoeus,,,,,,,and your daughter is very pretty,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


thank you vixie has met that one and garry has met the other


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

one for vixie Tich and Thai








Cariad


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pictures Tashi the dogs are stunning 

Babi tashi looks lovely


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> great pictures Tashi the dogs are stunning
> 
> Babi tashi looks lovely


They tend to get dressed up to show the dogs the one of tich was taken after the show and she had got changed ready to load the dogs up and that was babytashi's usa outfit


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I love the one of Cariad with the tomato in her mouth she ran playing with that for about 1/2 hour before she popped it


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> very good pictures Tashi, you must be so proud!


very proud and proud of my two girls as well, and as my mother still shows the dogs we often have 3 generations of humans and dogs in the ring at the same time


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I love the tomato pic to its very cute  it must be nice to have the family involved and from what you have told me thge girls are doing very well at it to


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> I love the tomato pic to its very cute  it must be nice to have the family involved and from what you have told me thge girls are doing very well at it to


yep the girls are - think Jersey this year is going to be a logistical nightmare the other lass who is coming with us has packed a mega suitcase so will prob be repacking her when she gets here LOL and having mother involved as well on the whole is great, but you will experience our mad mad world shortly


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> yep the girls are - think Jersey this year is going to be a logistical nightmare the other lass who is coming with us has packed a mega suitcase so will prob be repacking her when she gets here LOL and having mother involved as well on the whole is great, but you will experience our mad mad world shortly


my best friend at school always packed way too much when she came away with us she would pack enough for 3 people lol

well at least in a mad world there is never a dull moment


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> my best friend at school always packed way too much when she came away with us she would pack enough for 3 people lol
> 
> well at least in a mad world there is never a dull moment


You know how right that is just from meeting me the once LOL


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> very proud and proud of my two girls as well, and as my mother still shows the dogs we often have 3 generations of humans and dogs in the ring at the same time


aww that must be great,, my daughter and i only made it to ringcraft,,,,im no good at trying to show,, im to nervous,,and my bad nerves pass on to the dogs,,,, its something i allways wanted to do,,,,,,,
Your dogs are geogeous,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> aww that must be great,, my daughter and i only made it to ringcraft,,,,im no good at trying to show,, im to nervous,,and my bad nerves pass on to the dogs,,,, its something i allways wanted to do,,,,,,,
> Your dogs are geogeous,,,,,,,


Thankyou Collie but the best one is my princess kaya


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> You know how right that is just from meeting me the once LOL


LOL


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

aww great looking dogs


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Really nice pictures, liked the ropey looking dog lol, all of em are gorgeous but that rastaferan dog is ooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Really nice pictures, liked the ropey looking dog lol, all of em are gorgeous but that rastaferan dog is ooooooooooooooooooo


roflmao ropey dog that is babytashi's dog


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

tashi said:


> roflmao ropey dog that is babytashi's dog


hehehe it is like a rope int it lol, ther meant to be like water dogs aint they????

do ther ropes need treating to go like it ? or do they grow like that???


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> hehehe it is like a rope int it lol, ther meant to be like water dogs aint they????
> 
> do ther ropes need treating to go like it or do they grow like that???


they do grow like it but do need the cords splitting and they are a herding dog they would sink in water cos of the weight - they take 3 days to dry


----------

